# Recommend some good/cheap/accessable Shiraz



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

*Recommend some good/cheap/accessible Shiraz*

Recently I tried some Rosemount 2003 Diamond Shiraz and thought it was pretty tasty. I was wondering if some of you self proclaimed wine freaks could recommend to me a good bottle of shiraz. I am not looking to order online, mainly something that would be at the local Giant/Safeway or Total Wine. Also not looking for something really pricy - in the 8-11 dollar range. Something to enjoy w/ a good dinner or after dinner that fits in my budget and that I can grab while I'm out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Two I've had and enjoyed:

Yellow Tail
Francis Coppola

Should both be in your price range.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Two I've had and enjoyed:
> 
> Yellow Tail
> Francis Coppola
> ...


Yeah, the yellow tail shiraz is my house wine, around 12 bucks for a magnum round these parts.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

third the Yellow Tail, although some people don't like it (I've heard it called vinegar).

A few other nice ones:
Wolf Blass
Fat Bastard
Smoking Loon
Penfold's Rawson's Retreat
Jacob's Creek


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Lately I've been buying quite a bit of the Jacob's Creek Reserve Shiraz @ around $10-$12 / bottle at Costco. It's definately my favorite shiraz for the money.

I've never really cared for the Yellow Tail--it tastes a bit harsh to me (my wife likes it though so it could just be me)


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.

I will say that my favorite brand I have tried so far was the Wolf Blass. I tried the yellow tail and thought it wasn't as good as the Wolf Blass. I can't remember if I tried the Jacob's Creek, I might have. If not, I'll definitely get it next time. But tops on my list so far was the Wolf.

Keep em coming - thanks.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far.
> 
> I will say that my favorite brand I have tried so far was the Wolf Blass. I tried the yellow tail and thought it wasn't as good as the Wolf Blass. I can't remember if I tried the Jacob's Creek, I might have. If not, I'll definitely get it next time. But tops on my list so far was the Wolf.
> 
> Keep em coming - thanks.


Also, if you like Shiraz, I would suggest trying red Zinfandel as well. I find it somewhat similar, but have no idea if a real Wine fanatic would say the same or not. For Zinfandel, try Cline, Rabbit Ridge, and Cellar No. 8.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Also, if you like Shiraz, I would suggest trying red Zinfandel as well. I find it somewhat similar, but have no idea if a real Wine fanatic would say the same or not. For Zinfandel, try Cline, Rabbit Ridge, and Cellar No. 8.


Yep, Zins are great. Also, if you like shiraz, spend a few more bucks and try a good syrah from the Rhone region. The same grape, yet typically far more complex than the wines branded "shiraz."


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK here goes....

D'Arenburg 2002 D'Arry's Original Shiraz/Grenache retail $19 RP 90
D'Arenburg 2002 Footbolt retail $19 RP 88
D'Arenburg 2003 The Stump Jump GSM retail $10 RP 87
Jim Barry 2002 Shiraz The Lodge Hill retail $17 RP 90
The Black Chook 2003 retail $15 RP 91
Charles Cimicky 2003 Shiraz The Trumps $18 RP92
The Gatekeeper 2002 Shiraz retail $11-12 RP89

Just to name a few...they shouldn't be too hard to find. :al


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

The doctor is quick w/ the medication. I should have known you'd drop some good knowledge. Thank you sir, I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Try PETER LEHMANN Shiraz. Great aussie wine. Rated 90+ several times. One of my favs for shiraz.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tried two at dinner last night, the Rosemount Estates which was good, and Black Opal, which was great...a bit fruitier tasting then some of the others, but went well with my Sirloin at the Outback....


----------



## hababa (Apr 7, 2005)

When looking for a Shiraz, or Syrah, from Australia in the $8 - $11 range the most important thing to consider is wood. Do you want a wine that hasn't seen any American oak, or a wine with the flavor profile only American oak can provide. American oak gives you that strong toasted vanilla flavor profile, which many people either love or hate. 


When you're looking at wines in that price range, the yields are generally about the same, and there is very little variation vintage to vintage as these wines are pretty much "engineered." 


You may want to try some Syrah from South America in addition to your Aussie fruit bombs. Santa Ema Barrel Select ($12) and Montes Alpha Syrah ($17) are excellent examples of what winemakers are doing with that varietal in Chile. If you want a sub $ 10 Aussie Shiraz, I would recommend Master Peace at around $9. 


If you want to spend a little more, I second all of NavyDoc's recommendations. 




(Disclaimer: FWIW, I import wines from the Southern Hemisphere, including the ones I suggested)


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Guys, ( and Gals ), 

If Stu recommends it..........I buy it!  


Great tips! TY everyone!


Terry


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

hababa said:


> When looking for a Shiraz, or Syrah, from Australia in the $8 - $11 range the most important thing to consider is wood. Do you want a wine that hasn't seen any American oak, or a wine with the flavor profile only American oak can provide. American oak gives you that strong toasted vanilla flavor profile, which many people either love or hate.
> 
> When you're looking at wines in that price range, the yields are generally about the same, and there is very little variation vintage to vintage as these wines are pretty much "engineered."
> 
> ...


Great advice on the wood. As an importer, can you also get the super high ends? I drank a bottle of Mitolo '03 GAM last night and OMG...incredible deapth and huge fruit. The 15% plus alcohol is easily concealed.


----------



## hababa (Apr 7, 2005)

I can get just about anything, I can't import anything but I've been lucky enough to make many contacts and friends in the industry which make it easier to get my hands on some hard to find juice. 

The '03 Mitolo's are fantastic - I was very impressed with the Savitar, as well as the GAM.

I also was wowed by the Standish, an incredibly huge wine with at least another 20+ years of evolution possible. 

The only thing with these huge Aussie fruit bombs is they need at least 12 hours of decanting, IMHO.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

hababa said:


> I can get just about anything, I can't import anything but I've been lucky enough to make many contacts and friends in the industry which make it easier to get my hands on some hard to find juice.
> 
> The '03 Mitolo's are fantastic - I was very impressed with the Savitar, as well as the GAM.
> 
> ...


That's a fact on the decanting time....24 hours later they are still huge and smooth....inky purple....just like my lips after drinking them. Gotta love it!


----------

